# Pepperoni Pizza Roses!!!



## kleenex (Feb 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-M4ithXWM

Screw Non edible flowers and plain old chocolate on Valentines day when you can have else that looks good and tasty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2016)

I would love to get a dozen of those for Valentines day!


----------

